# Petco $1 Per Gallon Sale Info



## benealing (Jan 9, 2015)

Does this include stands or is it just the tank?


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

benealing said:


> Does this include stands or is it just the tank?


at petco its always only been the tank on sale at the "dollar per a gallon" sale. I think petsmart sometimes has sales for tank, stand, and lights but not at as great a savings.


----------



## benealing (Jan 9, 2015)

Thanks. Trying to see how "sweet of a deal" it is to try and sell my wife


----------



## DepletedEntity (Feb 6, 2015)

No problem I figured this is the best place to share the info on this awesome news. Even tho this 40 breeder will be my first planted tank I may use some of he saving and grab another smaller tank just for the fun of it.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

I just wish (my local) petco sold 5g, 2.5g, and 75g (or larger) tetra tanks to go on sale too instead of just 10-55g. But for the price of getting custom cut glass to build a tank in my area.. its cheaper to buy on the $per g sale and cut yourself (if its smaller dimensions than a 55g tank pieces).


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

AquaAurora said:


> I just wish (my local) petco sold 5g, 2.5g, and 75g (or larger) tetra tanks to go on sale too instead of just 10-55g. But for the price of getting custom cut glass to build a tank in my area.. its cheaper to buy on the $per g sale and cut yourself (if its smaller dimensions than a 55g tank pieces).


You may want to rethink using the 55 for glass.



> On 12/17/14, TechSupport Tetra-Fish<[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> 
> Hello,
> ...


----------



## agro (Nov 29, 2013)

GraphicGr8s said:


> You may want to rethink using the 55 for glass.


Would depend I guess, we have non tempered at store and I got one at home.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

agro said:


> Would depend I guess, we have non tempered at store and I got one at home.


United Pet owns Tetra. I emailed them about which tanks have tempered glass and that was the response. What would it depend on? The 55 is tempered on all panels as stated from the horse's mouth.


----------



## Clear Water (Sep 20, 2014)

GraphicGr8s said:


> United Pet owns Tetra. I emailed them about which tanks have tempered glass and that was the response. What would it depend on? The 55 is tempered on all panels as stated from the horse's mouth.


Any idea why they would do that? I would think temper glass would cost more.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

Clear Water said:


> Any idea why they would do that? I would think temper glass would cost more.


Not really sure although I do have my suspicions.


----------



## schnebbles (Jan 10, 2015)

I got my 40 breeder there on that sale. It's a good deal no doubt.


----------



## Bushkill (Feb 15, 2012)

GraphicGr8s said:


> Not really sure although I do have my suspicions.


My guess is that has something to do with a mathematical equation involving thinner glass, lighter tanks, lower transporttion costs and a cheap means of tempering glass. The math is over my head, but it must obviously make sense to someone. The part I find odd is that they don't seem to label it as all tempered, unless they spell that out on the little tag stuck to the bottom of the tank? A tank that cracks when mis-handled is one thing, but ones that shatters makes for some real exciting times.


----------



## mrbigshot (Sep 14, 2014)

thanks for the heads up, ive been waiting for petco to have there sale so i can get a 40br

spec on aqueon tanks (thats what my petco has) lists whats tempered and what not.
http://www.aqueonproducts.com/assets/011/19107.pdf
if you get lucky and have an aqueon 40b its untempered, if you get a tetra the bottom is tempered but the back is not.

the tetra tanks only the bottom panel on smaller than 55g are tempered. (obviously small tanks are not)the 55 is fully tempered on all panes. the bottom will have a tempered do not drill sticker if it is.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Well thanks for popping my bubble about making custom sized tanks from cut tetra glass x.x (though better to know now then find out trying to cut one).
Probably better anyways I don't have time to maintain another tank >.>


----------



## The_Perrycox (Mar 19, 2015)

Of course, they do this sale a week after I buy my 40b.

Think I can buy one from Petco and return it to Petsmart for the difference? There can't be much difference between the two manufacturers.


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

I think sometimes Petsmart price matches stuff... I could be wrong though.

If you still have the receipt I'd stay just return the tank, get a full refund and buy one from Petco when the sale starts.


----------



## Soxfandowd (Aug 1, 2014)

benealing said:


> Thanks. Trying to see how "sweet of a deal" it is to try and sell my wife


Not sure if Pet Co will allow you to sell or trade in your wife for a tank. Probably against company policy....:wink:


----------



## mistahoo (Apr 25, 2012)

Soxfandowd said:


> Not sure if Pet Co will allow you to sell or trade in your wife for a tank. Probably against company policy....:wink:


Lmao!


----------



## ChalupaBatman (Feb 12, 2015)

Does anyone know if this sale applies to the fluval specs, chi, etc...?


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

ChalupaBatman said:


> Does anyone know if this sale applies to the fluval specs, chi, etc...?


No those are not included. It's only Tetra brand empty glass tanks sizes 10-55 gallons.


----------



## kep (Feb 3, 2015)

ChalupaBatman said:


> Does anyone know if this sale applies to the fluval specs, chi, etc...?



I highly doubt it. Would be awesome to get a $6 setup though [emoji39]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DepletedEntity (Feb 6, 2015)

Bump sale starts tomorrow just a heads up! Going to get my 40 Gallon Breeder for my first planted tank.


----------



## Soxfandowd (Aug 1, 2014)

DepletedEntity said:


> Bump sale starts tomorrow just a heads up! Going to get my 40 Gallon Breeder for my first planted tank.


I'm going tomorrow for my 40 Gal Breeder. Can't wait, but I'll have to until I get my filter, heater, controller and light.  But they are due on Thursday so hopefully I can start the set up then.


----------



## blt (Apr 1, 2012)

My rule for the dollar per gallon sale: 

The total vertical height of all tanks stacked shall not be higher than that of the purchaser. 

If I counted my shoes, I might have been able to squeeze another 20 long in there.


----------



## jrill (Nov 20, 2013)

That sir is a good rule.


----------



## kep (Feb 3, 2015)

LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DepletedEntity (Feb 6, 2015)

My first 40 Breeder and it will be my first planted tank! $42.40


----------



## kep (Feb 3, 2015)

I am debating buying. Im not quite ready for another tank and I have been told by the BF that I'm not allowed to have another tank... But I'm just gonna pretend I didn't hear that. [emoji39] I may get a 40B and save it for when I'm ready. I don't have the space really either so idk where it would live. I suppose I'll find a place lol


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Coralbandit (Feb 25, 2013)

Sale happens aprox every 4 months.


----------



## kep (Feb 3, 2015)

Coralbandit said:


> Sale happens aprox every 4 months.



Good to know! I caved though and bought a 10g to use as a QT tank and a 20L that I found a place for at work... Can't bring it home so it goes to the office [emoji4]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## p.lewis (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm getting a whiff of vinegar from the silicone on the two 20L tanks I just picked up... these must be freshly mined from the fish tank quarry. 

I'm just dirting one of these stinkers and starting it up with some plants and no fish. Anybody see anything wrong with that?


----------



## ichthyogeek (Jul 9, 2014)

An initial lower pH or kH possibly. Maybe a small bacteria bloom....but otherwise no.


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

I'd be awfully tempted to pick up a 55 for 55 bucks... Just bought my Aqueon 55 though last week for 100 bucks and honestly I'm happy with the price for it for a quality tank.

I really wish I could have picked up one last month when Pet supplies plus by me was havig their dollar per gallon sale... could have got it for 55 bucks.



DepletedEntity said:


> My first 40 Breeder and it will be my first planted tank! $42.40


Did you get the stand on sale too? The 40B metal stand from Petco is quite sturdy. Unfortunately can't say the same thing for the 55 stand.


----------



## CritterPoor (Feb 12, 2015)

Picked up a 20L from Petco on Sunday. Currently it's sitting at my office waiting to be set up. I need to pick up a filter, heater, plants, and maybe a top. Oh and eventually decide what fish I want to keep in it.


----------



## Mike_E86 (Mar 13, 2015)

I picked up a 20L that will have to sit until i get a new place. But I got my 8.6gallon in today so I can set that up. But my 20L and 75G are going to have to wait for a new place as I have no room for those two currenly


----------



## Stelt (Feb 25, 2015)

Anyone know when this ends? Thanks!


----------



## Squrl888 (Oct 3, 2014)

Have you guys seen any 15 gallon longs (24x12x12) there at Petco? It seems like it's hard to come across this size tank online. I hope they still make it. Glasscages.com says $50 for one.

I have just enough space for the 15 gallon and want to make a nice sparkling gourami habitat.


----------



## ichthyogeek (Jul 9, 2014)

Stelt said:


> Anyone know when this ends? Thanks!


I heard May 2 , from a similar thread on ReefCentral, but I'm not really sure about this.


----------



## Stelt (Feb 25, 2015)

ichthyogeek said:


> I heard May 2 , from a similar thread on ReefCentral, but I'm not really sure about this.


 
Thanks!


----------



## shloken38 (Aug 17, 2012)

Sale definitely ends May 2. Definitely picking up a 55, probably this week.


----------



## flight50 (Apr 17, 2012)

I use the dollar for scrap glass myself. The 55g should definitely be avoided. All panes are tempered. This is probably because of their size. It's the largest $1 tank and it has thin glass just as the 40g. Tempered is stronger than regular plate glass so they cut a corner here by going thinner. I do buy the 40g's and I have been breaking them down the past 1.5 years for the glass for my project. If you get a Home Depot or Lowes glass cutter, you will break the glass and/or get a crappy cut. Go on amazon and get one that is oil filled with high ratings. I don't remember which one I got, but its a champ. I have been cutting glass nearly perfect every time. Avoid cutting while the glass is cold, score it only once and effective enough and it will break easier. I use pliers and a straight edge and it snaps well.


----------



## BS87 (Apr 9, 2012)

flight50 said:


> I use the dollar for scrap glass myself. The 55g should definitely be avoided. All panes are tempered. This is probably because of their size. It's the largest $1 tank and it has thin glass just as the 40g. Tempered is stronger than regular plate glass so they cut a corner here by going thinner. I do buy the 40g's and I have been breaking them down the past 1.5 years for the glass for my project. If you get a Home Depot or Lowes glass cutter, you will break the glass and/or get a crappy cut. Go on amazon and get one that is oil filled with high ratings. I don't remember which one I got, but its a champ. I have been cutting glass nearly perfect every time. Avoid cutting while the glass is cold, score it only once and effective enough and it will break easier. I use pliers and a straight edge and it snaps well.


Do the 40's not have tempered glass? I've been having trouble finding info on the "tetra" brand tanks that petco sells.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

BS87 said:


> Do the 40's not have tempered glass? I've been having trouble finding info on the "tetra" brand tanks that petco sells.


 Some Einstein already did it for you. And the 40B is tempered on the bottom only.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showpost.php?p=7616121&postcount=7


----------



## BS87 (Apr 9, 2012)

GraphicGr8s said:


> Some Einstein already did it for you. And the 40B is tempered on the bottom only.
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showpost.php?p=7616121&postcount=7


Excellent, my search query skills failed (even more so because it was _in this thread_)


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

flight50 said:


> I use the dollar for scrap glass myself. The 55g should definitely be avoided. All panes are tempered. This is probably because of their size. It's the largest $1 tank and it has thin glass just as the 40g. Tempered is stronger than regular plate glass so they cut a corner here by going thinner. I do buy the 40g's and I have been breaking them down the past 1.5 years for the glass for my project. If you get a Home Depot or Lowes glass cutter, you will break the glass and/or get a crappy cut. Go on amazon and get one that is oil filled with high ratings. I don't remember which one I got, but its a champ. I have been cutting glass nearly perfect every time. Avoid cutting while the glass is cold, score it only once and effective enough and it will break easier. I use pliers and a straight edge and it snaps well.


It's not the cutter. Use a bit of mineral spirits on the cut line as lubricant and even my rusted 30 year old cutter works fine. A hint provided to me by a church member that had a glass shop for decades. Use to cut up to 1" glass.


----------



## BS87 (Apr 9, 2012)

GraphicGr8s said:


> It's not the cutter. Use a bit of mineral spirits on the cut line as lubricant and even my rusted 30 year old cutter works fine. A hint provided to me by a church member that had a glass shop for decades. Use to cut up to 1" glass.


Now, just have to bring a ruler with me to measure the thickness of the glass....


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

Is this on a store by store basis? I don't see any mention of it on the website. If so, do you guys just call the stores individually?


----------



## Stelt (Feb 25, 2015)

The Dude said:


> Is this on a store by store basis? I don't see any mention of it on the website. If so, do you guys just call the stores individually?


 
I asked about their website when I went in, and they said they only put internet promotions on their website, they are way behind the times its a horrible site. I would call your closest store to see if they have what tanks you want, some run out of stock from what I have heard. Good luck!


----------



## Bushkill (Feb 15, 2012)

p.lewis said:


> I'm getting a whiff of vinegar from the silicone on the two 20L tanks I just picked up... these must be freshly mined from the fish tank quarry.
> 
> I'm just dirting one of these stinkers and starting it up with some plants and no fish. Anybody see anything wrong with that?


I picked one up that smelled "freshly minted" too. Just let it sit for a few days and it'll be fine.


Here's an update: I was taking the cardboard off, and had a tough time getting it out from under the top trim. After a couple of good tugs, the cardboard came off.......with a wad of silicone on it on both ends of the cardboard. Not only did they handle it, they wrapped it up while the silicone was still wet! The typical misalignment of the panels too. This one is going to get broken down to harvest the glass.......for sure. I don't know where these things are assembled, but there's non-existent QC in that facility.


----------



## morfeeis (Jan 15, 2015)

I was all set to go down and buy a 55g today but they closed by the time i was able to get down there. Can anyone tell me why the glass on the 55g is bad? i don't plan to drill it and it'll just sit in a bedroom (as i have no other place to put the damn thing). 

Did anyone find out if petsmart will price match?


----------



## ichthyogeek (Jul 9, 2014)

morfeeis said:


> I was all set to go down and buy a 55g today but they closed by the time i was able to get down there. Can anyone tell me why the glass on the 55g is bad? i don't plan to drill it and it'll just sit in a bedroom (as i have no other place to put the damn thing).
> 
> Did anyone find out if petsmart will price match?


The 55 gallon glass isn't bad per se. It's just that you can't drill it due to it being tempered (if you drill the 55, it will shatter).


----------



## morfeeis (Jan 15, 2015)

ichthyogeek said:


> The 55 gallon glass isn't bad per se. It's just that you can't drill it due to it being tempered (if you drill the 55, it will shatter).


So as long as i don't drill it i'm good?


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

morfeeis said:


> So as long as i don't drill it i'm good?


Exactly. If you're getting the tanks to harvest glass then stay away from the 55 and the 40B. All panes in the 55 are tempered while only the bottom is on the 40B. You could harvest the sides of the 40 but then you're left with a bottom that's worthless.


----------



## flight50 (Apr 17, 2012)

GraphicGr8s said:


> It's not the cutter. Use a bit of mineral spirits on the cut line as lubricant and even my rusted 30 year old cutter works fine. A hint provided to me by a church member that had a glass shop for decades. Use to cut up to 1" glass.


30 years ago, they made good stuff, lol. Nowadays, you get what you pay for. Adding MS is basically the same as using one that you fill with oil I guess. I use 3 in 1 and it works well for me. The (2) cutters I got from HD, were crap. So was the one I got from Lowes that had the rotating head with blades on it. They can cut the 3/32 or 1/16" glass they sale okay but thicker than that, the cut wasn't as nice and clean as the one I got from Amazon.

I will keep the MS in mind though. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## morfeeis (Jan 15, 2015)

GraphicGr8s said:


> Exactly. If you're getting the tanks to harvest glass then stay away from the 55 and the 40B. All panes in the 55 are tempered while only the bottom is on the 40B. You could harvest the sides of the 40 but then you're left with a bottom that's worthless.


Thank ya kindly...


----------



## rininger85 (Jun 30, 2013)

bump just to note I received an email the other day from PetCO advertising their $1 per gallon sale will run 12/27/15 - 1/23/16, just thought I'd share for anyone thinking about a new 10-55 gallon tank. 

I know there are a few people on here that don't care for the $1 per gallon tanks, but I've had good luck with them, just make sure you inspect the silicone and glass edges before you take the tank home... that is my only concern is I've seen a tank that had a chunk of glass broke out before then I've seen some tanks that don't have good clean silicone jobs, so I typically dig through the pile of tanks to find the best one, but I have bought several tanks during the sale that have never had problems so check them over then save some money and start a new tank!


----------



## Aquaticz (Dec 26, 2009)

you can always re caulk with silicone. use 3M tape to keep lines straight

NOT LIKING HUMAN VERIFICATION - my last post until it goes


----------



## Bushkill (Feb 15, 2012)

GraphicGr8s said:


> It's not the cutter. Use a bit of mineral spirits on the cut line as lubricant and even my rusted 30 year old cutter works fine. A hint provided to me by a church member that had a glass shop for decades. Use to cut up to 1" glass.


I invested in a Toyo Thick Glass cutter. All I can say is the thing is and absolute dream come true if you cut a bunch of glass. Found it at a really good price and it's now one of my most treasured tools!

I cannibalized some 40B's I bought at the last sale to use on a greenhouse I built. Even after setting the tempered bottoms aside, it was still 1/2 the cost of buying plate glass at those dimensions.


----------



## rininger85 (Jun 30, 2013)

Bushkill said:


> I invested in a Toyo Thick Glass cutter. All I can say is the thing is and absolute dream come true if you cut a bunch of glass. Found it at a really good price and it's now one of my most treasured tools!
> 
> I cannibalized some 40B's I bought at the last sale to use on a greenhouse I built. Even after setting the tempered bottoms aside, it was still 1/2 the cost of buying plate glass at those dimensions.


now I'm interested to know what you did with them in the greenhouse? Just for windows and such? 

I'm in the design phase for our greenhouse, hoping to break ground on it in the spring (wrong time I know, but thinking I can have some stuff paid off to be able to afford to build it by then, so maybe next winter/the following spring we'll have the benefit of a greenhouse...


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

AquaAurora said:


> Well thanks for popping my bubble about making custom sized tanks from cut tetra glass x.x (though better to know now then find out trying to cut one).
> Probably better anyways I don't have time to maintain another tank >.>


non destructive methods..

How to Tell if Your Fish Tank is Tempered Glass | Glass Fish Tanks


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

rininger85 said:


> now I'm interested to know what you did with them in the greenhouse? Just for windows and such?
> 
> I'm in the design phase for our greenhouse, hoping to break ground on it in the spring (wrong time I know, but thinking I can have some stuff paid off to be able to afford to build it by then, so maybe next winter/the following spring we'll have the benefit of a greenhouse...


Think about recycling sliding glass doors and old windows to make your greenhouse. Bet you could get them for nothing or darn close to it. You use the entire door or window so no waste.

Bump:


jeffkrol said:


> non destructive methods..
> 
> How to Tell if Your Fish Tank is Tempered Glass | Glass Fish Tanks


Or if you're buying new you can go look at the Aqueon site for those tanks or my post with the email from Tetra and be absolutely sure before you buy the tank.


----------



## aceranch (Dec 21, 2013)

rininger85 said:


> bump just to note I received an email the other day from PetCO advertising their $1 per gallon sale will run 12/27/15 - 1/23/16, just thought I'd share for anyone thinking about a new 10-55 gallon tank.
> 
> I know there are a few people on here that don't care for the $1 per gallon tanks, but I've had good luck with them, just make sure you inspect the silicone and glass edges before you take the tank home... that is my only concern is I've seen a tank that had a chunk of glass broke out before then I've seen some tanks that don't have good clean silicone jobs, so I typically dig through the pile of tanks to find the best one, but I have bought several tanks during the sale that have never had problems so check them over then save some money and start a new tank!




Thanks for the heads up. My son needs a 20L for his leopard gecko and I'll get a few more 29's for my office. My wife will be pleased, not!


----------



## flight50 (Apr 17, 2012)

This may be old news but I just picked up a new Aqueon 40g breeder from the $1 sale. Looks like Aqueon is back, at least in my town. I believe since Petco was bought out recently, they dropped Tetra and went back to Aqueon. I have been seeing nothing but none-kit Aqueon tanks stocked at Petco prior to the sell so that keyed me in to Aqueon returning for the $1 sales once more.


----------



## rininger85 (Jun 30, 2013)

GraphicGr8s said:


> Think about recycling sliding glass doors and old windows to make your greenhouse. Bet you could get them for nothing or darn close to it. You use the entire door or window so no waste.


I haven't been on here much lately so just noticing this... I have already collected someplace around 40-50 old windows that my dad took out of houses and put new windows in, as well as 4 panes of sliding glass door glass. I'm not planning on buying any glass for the actual greenhouse construction, just wood/metal roofing/whatever I decide to use for siding(metal or vinyl haven't decided yet), insulation etc.

I'm going to start a thread on my greenhouse / aquaponic system (in planning) shortly...


----------



## thejoe (May 23, 2013)

Anyone know when the $1. gallon sale will start next??


----------



## Coralbandit (Feb 25, 2013)

The next sale should be this weekend coming up.
3/26 until first Saturday in may.
I say this as I logged the sales dates last year complete and well, here we are..
Hope this helps, the last sale Petco started to sell the 75g in many areas as part of this sale...


----------



## jcordar2 (Mar 19, 2017)

Thanks for the info. I'm thinking about setting up my first planted tank and considering a 33 or 40 long. I''ll check out Petco!


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

GraphicGr8s said:


> United Pet owns Tetra. I emailed them about which tanks have tempered glass and that was the response. What would it depend on? The 55 is tempered on all panels as stated from the horse's mouth.


You are absolutely correct as I also verified this with many sources. Even BRS has this knowledge first hand and says not to even try to drill on the Petco $1 sale tanks.


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Coralbandit said:


> The next sale should be this weekend coming up.
> 3/26 until first Saturday in may.
> I say this as I logged the sales dates last year complete and well, here we are..
> Hope this helps, the last sale Petco started to sell the 75g in many areas as part of this sale...


Good point as I was wanting to get the 75 if it was to go on sale. Going to check if my local Petco will have those on sale.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

clownplanted said:


> You are absolutely correct as I also verified this with many sources. Even BRS has this knowledge first hand and says not to even try to drill on the Petco $1 sale tanks.


Not sure what BRS stands for.

I am not saying you can't drill Petco/Aqueon/Tetra tanks. You just have to know which ones have tempered glass and avoid drilling those. The 40B for instance can be drilled on all the side/front panels but not the bottom. The 55 can't be drilled at all. 

One member who used to frequent this forum drilled 75 of the Aqueon tanks from the sale.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

Coralbandit said:


> The next sale should be this weekend coming up.
> 3/26 until first Saturday in may.
> I say this as I logged the sales dates last year complete and well, here we are..
> Hope this helps, the last sale Petco started to sell the 75g in many areas as part of this sale...


The current sale doesn't expire until April 1. Have they ever run concurrent sales like that?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

GraphicGr8s said:


> Not sure what BRS stands for.


"Bulk Reef Supply"...


----------



## lksdrinker (Feb 12, 2014)

jcordar2 said:


> Thanks for the info. I'm thinking about setting up my first planted tank and considering a 33 or 40 long. I''ll check out Petco!



You wont find "non standard" sizes as part of the $1/gallon sale. If I recall its 10, 20 (high or long), 29, 40 breeder, 55, and sometimes 75.


----------



## Coralbandit (Feb 25, 2013)

GraphicGr8s said:


> The current sale doesn't expire until April 1. Have they ever run concurrent sales like that?


My buddy in KS just asked if maybe they are regional?
I am not 100% as they poorly advertise this event[they don't need to] ,but I really think in NY it starts this Saturday/Sunday.
It is 'basically' every 3 months..
Last years were;
2015 - 1/23/16
3/27/16 - 5/7/17
6/4/16- 8/6/16
9/24 - 11/5/16
The addition of the 75 is killer IMO for most anyone...
I try to schedule a new rack build around/during one..


----------



## lksdrinker (Feb 12, 2014)

jcordar2 said:


> It is 'basically' every 3 months..



Once a quarter. Makes sense from a business standpoint. I think it also somewhat coincides with holidays. Once around the winter holidays; right around the start of spring; again around July 4th; and then labor day (ish).


----------



## DanPlanted (Jun 15, 2015)

This weekend Petco is having 30% off all saltwater and a bunch of tetra supplies. No sale on freshwater this weekend though. An ad said "more deep discounts ahead" So i would inagine they have a freshwater sale and $1 per gallon soon.


----------



## Rogozhin75 (Aug 15, 2017)

lksdrinker said:


> You wont find "non standard" sizes as part of the $1/gallon sale. If I recall its 10, 20 (high or long), 29, 40 breeder, 55, and sometimes 75.


They have it going on over here in my area, I will probably go in Friday to see what they have. I'm looking for a 48" standard or shallow tank, not tall.


----------

